# Victoria Secret IPA



## drewstertherooster (29/10/13)

Hey folks

I've got 100g Victoria Secret hop flowers at 17.2%AA.

I'd like to brew a single hop IPA with them.

With a 60, 15 and 5 min addition I've got a IBU of about 63 which is about what I'm after. My question is this though, with the high AA, will I still get enough of the hop character from the late hopping additions, which are only 20-30g, for an AIPA?

The estimated OG is about 1.066, made up of 3kg Golden Light Extract, 1.5kg Munich Extract, 300g Chrystal 60, 250g Dextrose. I'm using US-05.

If the feeling is that it won't be enough hop character for what I'm after, I've got 100g of Citra, Centennial and Chinook. Which would work best with Victoria Secret?

Thanks folks.

Drew


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

If you want more late hop characer, increase the later additions and decrease the earlier ones so that you are still in the IBU range that you are chasing. My rule of thumb is at least half the IBU from additions after 20 mins.

You will use more hops but so what?

I made a single hop apa using Victoria flowers and get plenty of hop character. Wasn't my favourite ever but was still enjoyable.


----------



## Not For Horses (29/10/13)

Bridge road brewers did a series of single hop IPAs. The Vic secret was apparently the standout.

Careful about calling it Victoria secret though, you might get HPA in trouble again...


----------

